# Any VAGCOM tricks for the Routan?



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

Just picked up my 09' Routan SE (dark blue) and I'm anxious to start vag'n it lol....what cool tricks can I do?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Any VAGCOM tricks for the Routan? (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_Just picked up my 09' Routan SE (dark blue) and I'm anxious to start vag'n it lol....what cool tricks can I do?


zero


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Any VAGCOM tricks for the Routan? (redzone98)*

reading a couple posts here, i dont think a vag com works on a routan...though one of the vw salesman i've talked to says it does


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The service advisors at my dealer say it doesn't work. They needed to purchase the Chrysler scan tool.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Any VAGCOM tricks for the Routan? (EuroShowOff)*

Only the generic OBDII scan will work


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its a dodge....


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (4RingsRuleALL)*

the last time i talked to a vw salesman he corrected me.... 
i asked
"Do you ever get any customers who are oblivious to the fact that the routan is a dodge?"
he said "Actually its a chrysler, and yes a few..."
i left immediately....
so..... um..... yah... its not a dodge.... its a chrysler.....








so uhhh..... yah ....no vagcom...... the only vag in that van is the vw logo......


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

Undicided said:


> the last time i talked to a vw salesman he corrected me....
> i asked
> "Do you ever get any customers who are oblivious to the fact that the routan is a dodge?"
> he said "Actually its a chrysler, and yes a few..."
> ...


To be correct, all Dodge's are Chrylser's for all makes and models.... same with Jeep... but Fiat will be Fiat, with some Chrysler... the new Jeep Cherokee will be Fiat tho....


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

vw6429 said:


> To be correct, all Dodge's are Chrylser's for all makes and models.... same with Jeep... but Fiat will be Fiat, with some Chrysler... the new Jeep Cherokee will be Fiat tho....


How do you figure the new Jeep Cherokee will be Fiat? It was designed before Fiat bought into Chrysler.


----------

